# Bricking it!! Machine polishing with G220 Hertfordshire area



## TTRampage (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I know the weather has been pretty crap this year which has not been the best for detailing but I have now had all the gear G220 pads sonus polish clay bars etc but just don't have the bottle to use it!! I have looked on here and also on detailing world and seen/read some real horror stories but then others seem to say it's simple. I have a black TT and have polished it up using poor boys but want to take it to the next level. Is there anyone in the Hertfordshire area that has experience of detailing and in particular using a G220 on a black TT. If possible I would like to watch you work or see the finish that you have achieved on your car. Also any advice would be welcomed, I'm going to take the plunge and give it a go in the first week in June weather permitting.

Cheers Gregg


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Hello mate, the g220 correct me if i am wrong but that is a dual action polisher?? Dont panic mate its easy the dual action is hard to burn the paint with. Have a look at the top of the show and shine page to see bigsyd's how to on machine polishing.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Gregg, I am similar to you. Have a new DAS6 plus menzerna polishes etc. I have already clayed sometime ago to see what that was like, this was no prob, providing you keep the clay well lub!

I have been to my local detailer to have all the paint thickness measured, for piece of mind, and will be having a crack soon doing the "full monty". Spent £s on microfibres, Harlys wax and Dodo waxes etc etc so I know with what I have spent I am going to do the business come hell or high water. By the way mines black as well. 8)

Its worth while to go on to Detailing World to read DaveKG article on Dual Action polishing, I have down loaded this and its a superb article.

So don't worry buddy I am in the same boat as you.

Paul


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

me too   

Just got one and im guna try it on my mum freelander first


----------



## TTRampage (Apr 10, 2009)

LOL Seems like there is quite a few of us out there that want that 'show shine finish' but just need the push to go over the edge.

I think I might use the same tactics as sTTrange and have a blast on my mums Merc first :wink: That way my TT wont take the brunt of the damage should I cause any....dont think she will be too chuffed though, but then I guess I can always get it corrected so long as I dont go too mad.

Yep your right Ian the G220 is a dual action, which I was told to start with as in the hands of a numpty like myself I couldnt cause too much damage, but could still get excellent results if I took my time and used the right products. Which like Paul have spent ££ on the polishes (Dodo purple haze, microfibres, clay etc). The clay I have got (which im yet to use) is one that should be used with water and doesnt require spray lube so im hoping its going to be just as good as the ones used with lube. I will down load the article you both have mentioned and have a look.

Imagine if you had skills in the machine polishing dept, im sure there would be a massive take up on group (4/5 people)training days, as I know if it was about £40 then I would take my car along and work under the guidance of an expert.

Thanks for all your comments, its given me a bit more confidence to have a go. If I get any decent results then I will write it up as a first timers and take some pics as well.

Cheers Gregg.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Its no probs, had a go on the mrs c1 at it came out great. Just done the bonnet and got rid of 80% of the marks 

I used dodo lime prime as it only contains a small amount of abrasives, worked in level 1, the qd spary on pad and kept doing this until speed 6. Awsome

Guna polish the RS next week b4 the Italy Trips [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I should be at Charlies either Thurs or Fri this week, if you can pop up ( as long as it is ok with Charlie ), I am happy to show you how to use your G220..

You can damage paint with a DA, but it is harder, my advise is don't be afraid, as DA's need a lot of pressure to correct properly. Tape up your seals and shuts, to avoid damage and mess every where, dried polish can be a right pita to remove, and it will get every where..

Or I might be going to Watford in the next week or so, so may be able to help you out then..


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

It's not a bad idea having a practice on a different car, I have recently purchased a G220 along with menzerna compounds and pads for hard paint but didn't have the guts to go straight in on my pride and joy, so I also ordered some menzerna final finish (recommended for soft paint) and some light cutting pads and had a go on my daughters car. It looks like you have done some research on the subject, and with plenty advice on here and DW, just give it a go. Once you get the feel for it and start to see some of the results, you will be well pleased. I am looking forward to using it on my car now I have seen what can be achieved.
Just take things steady and as Dooka pointed out to me, start off with the least abrasive and see if it works, you can always crank up the compound and pads, just be prepared to spend plenty time doing the prep and don't rush the polishing.
Good luck


----------



## TTRampage (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey dooka,

Thanks for the offer that would be great, but I've got work this Thursday and Friday so won't be able to meet at Charlies, but if you are in the Watford area (were I work) or near Welwyn garden (were I live) in the next few weeks and don't mind helping me out or advising me that would ge quality!!

I think like so many have said start with the least abrasive and try to get correction if not then gradually start to increase cutting polish and then pad type. Just another quick question but can you/do you guys machine polish outside? I won't be able to get my car in the garage due to it being full or crap and even if I could the car would just about fit. Also is it better to correct in natural light if you haven't got the full get up with lamps etc? Just worried about dirt and contaminates getting on the car if done outside.

Thanks Gregg


----------

